# Ich mache Lieder und singe sie, und wenn ich Lieder mache (Nietzsche: Zarathustra)



## gustavolaime

**Ich mache Lieder und singe sie, und wenn ich Lieder mache, lache, weine und brumme ich: also lobe ich Gott.**

Hola, me gustaría saber cuál sería la forma más correcta de traducir esa frase. Lo que pasa es que al traducirlo en español sería muy repetitivo y redundante. Pero en el texto alemán, yo veo que repite dos veces la palabra "Lieder". Osea, se traduciría así:


- Hago canciones y las canto, *y cuando hago canciones*, río, lloro ...


Lo que a mí me gustaría saber es que si en Alemán, repetir dos veces la palabra "LIEDER"  hace que para los alemanes los vea repetitivo, redundante; ¿o acaso no lo ven ellos como nosotros lo vemos cuando se repite "dos palabras" en una misma frase. Porque si en Alemania, también suena repetitivo esa palabra, entonces Nietzcshe lo habrá hecho a sabiendas, y si es así entonces, sería correcto traducir así:


- Hago canciones y las canto, *y cuando hago canciones*, río, lloro ...


Pero si en el Alemán, no suena repetitivo y feo; entonces significa que por eso Nietzsche lo escribió de tal forma; ya que si sonara muy redundante en su idioma, haciéndolo que tal vez se vea feo, Nietzsche no habría usado dos palabras. Y si éste fuera el caso, él habría escribido de esta forma en español:


- Hago canciones y las canto, *y cuando las hago*, río ...

- Hago canciones y las canto, *y al hacerlas* ...

... Osea, en alemán, él no hubiera usado dos "LIEDER", sino solo una.

Como podrán comprenderme, me gustaría la traducción más fiel, partiendo desde el sentido del idioma alemán, no quiero ningún capricho de traducción, simplemente tal cual Nietzsche hubiera escrito si hablara español, sabiendo que aquí en Español, usar a veces palabras de forma repetitiva, se percibe de forma diferente, que resumirlas como hice arriba ( y cuando las hago - y al hacerlas ).


Espero sus respuestas. Saludos!


----------



## Bahiano

Respondo en alemán, así puedo explicar mejor!
Der "Liedermacher" ist ein feststehender Begriff und dessen Teile können nicht durch Pronomina ersetzt werden. Genauso wie Fahrrad fahren (ich fahre es ) und Schach spielen (ich spiele es ).
Aber z.B. bei "Katzen streicheln" (kein feststehender Begriff) funktioniert die Deduktion: "Ich streichle gerne Katzen und schmuse mit ihnen, und wenn ich sie streichle, ..."
Espero ayudar.


----------



## Geviert

Me parece un falso problema Gustavo. Un texto poético-literario tiene todas las licencias que se le antojen al autor, según en efecto expresivo que se quiera dar. Puede ser un Liedermacher como bien señala Bahiano, también un caso explícito de redundancia. Caprichoso puede ser más bien si le quitamos el brillo a la frase original.


----------



## gustavolaime

Geviert, recién hace unos días, estoy viendo lo del Alemán, ya sé algunas frasesitas, pero no entiendo casi nada  Se me hace difícil entenderlo correctamente desde el traductor.


Entonces, ¿está bien traducirlo así?:

- Hago canciones y las canto, *y cuando hago canciones, río, lloro

*
- Porque Pascual, escribió así: "y al hacerlas"



Mi pregunta era si en el idioma alemán, repetir dos veces "LIEDER" no hacía que el texto sonara muy repetitivo, osea, en el idioma alemán.


He visto muchísimas traducciones del inglés al español, y en el inglés,* normalmente se suelen repetir las palabras en una misma oración*, y que en español, al traducirlas, no solemos repetir las palabras *como lo hacen ellos *_en una misma oración_. (Esto significa que en tal idioma, repetir las palabras no lo hace ver tan repetitivo, y tal vez, al alemán le suceda lo mismo; y si este es el caso, entonces estaría bien no repetir dos veces LIEDER, sino solo un LIDER traducido.).


------------------

- Hago canciones y las canto, *y cuando hago canciones,
*
Si en el texto alemán hay dos LIEDER en el español también debería haber dos LIEDER traducido. Si al idioma alemán [[*le pasa lo mismo]]* que al idioma español, entonces Nietzsche no habría repetido dos veces LIEDER, y si aún así lo hizo, entonces habría que respetar la traducción de esas DOS palabras (Lieder). Osea, debería haber dos LIEDER traducido al español. Y no tratar de reemplazarlo con un "al hacerlas". 


No sé si me dejo entender.  Haber si me responden en español, y haber si me ayudas con Bahiano, por favor, graciassss


----------



## Geviert

Saludos,

como dicho anteriormente, depende del contexto del texto y de la intención del autor. En textos literarios hay muchos recursos, hasta la eliminación de todas las reglas (se piense al Dadaísmo, que inició en lengua alemana, ojo). En términos generales, pienso que para todas las lenguas (por lo tanto también para las que nos ocupan) vale la regla de la economía del lenguaje, es decir: comunicar claro con menor usos de símbolos, maximizando ambos: cuanto menos se repita y se sea breve, mucho mejor. El desarrollo de la semiótica no es casual en este sentido. Entonces: en la comunicación ordinaria, estándar, se es breve, conciso y no pleonástico, de lo contrario, no.

Si consideramos esto, entonces, si el texto no pretende una intención estético-literaria (por ejemplo, un texto científico), entonces deberá escribirse sin redundar. 

Por otro lado se recuerde que traducir no es traducir literalmente 1:1 cada palabra: esto no es traducir. El arte es reproducir el sentido según las reglas del código de llegada. 

La expresión "y al hacerlas" de Pascual no viola el sentido del original, tal vez la forma. No veo un drama. Sin embargo, repitiendo "canciones" le da un efecto cacofónico que sin redundar se pierde en castellano. Entre la forma y el sentido hay que decidirse, porque el riesgo es ser demasiado literales y no decir nada, o ser demasiado precisos semánticamente y caer en la interpretación o añadir demasiado. Al final no se debe olvidar: no existen traduciones perfectas, sino dos obras del autor en dos lenguas diferentes. "el traductor es casi un co-autor silencioso" diría Borges.  


PS. sería bueno que nos cites al menos el capítulo desde donde tomas las frases. De lo contrario no es posible colocarlas en modo pertinente.


----------



## gustavolaime

Es el Prólogo de Zaratustra. Es el comienzo de la obra.

- http://www.zeno.org/Philosophie/M/Nietzsche,+Friedrich/Also+sprach+Zarathustra/Zarathustras+Vorrede


Está terminando la sección 2 del Prólogo de Zaratustra.


----------



## Geviert

Tenga cuidado que Zeno.org no usa la edición crítica Colli-Montinari. Deberían precisarlo.


----------



## gustavolaime

Pero el texto es el original en Alemán. ¿o hay algún problema incluso con el alemán de Nietzsche?


----------



## Geviert

gustavolaime said:


> Pero el texto es el original en Alemán. ¿o hay algún problema incluso con el alemán de Nietzsche?



Hay problemas con los manuscritos originales, que fueron retocados por la hermana. Generalemente, si se pretende hacer una investigación seria sobre Nietzsche (o una traducción) se debe razonar y considerar "antes de y después de" la edición crítica Colli-Montinari. Muchas ediciones retoman esta edición, otras (para no pagar los derechos) retoman las ediciones anteriores a la Colli-Montinari. Esta última no se trata de cualquier edición: ES la edición principal en Alemania (hecha por italianos, mira la paradoja). Wiki-nota aquí. Si está solo practicando su alemán, puede usar fuentes online. Si está intentando mejorar a Pascual, debe abandonar las fuentes web inmediatamente.


----------



## gustavolaime

Hola Geviert, creo que te refieres a la Voluntad de Poder. Ahora estoy googleando, y aún no leo la parte donde realmente la obra Así Habló Zaratustra haya sido retocada por su hermana.

Te confundiste?


----------



## Geviert

Bueno, no me refería a los manuscritos del Zaratrustra en particular, sino a los manuscritos en general, la voluntad de poder es el retoque más conocido al respecto. Frente a la duda del dónde y cómo, lmejor considerar la edición señalada.


----------



## gustavolaime

Hola Geviert,

encontré esa misma parte traducida al italiano, y ellos lo traducen de la forma en como yo pienso que debería ser:


- Il santo rispose: "*Compongo canzoni e le canto, e quando compongo canzoni,* rido, piango e borbotto fra me stesso. Così innalzo le mie lodi a Dio.


Tal vez, llegaron a mi conclusión y quisieron hacerlo así:


- Hago canciones y las canto,* y cuando hago canciones,* río, lloro ........


¿Qué opinas Geviert?


----------



## Geviert

perfecto, me parece bien.


----------

